# CRS - YELLOW/Golden Hawkfish! Flame Hawkfish - Assorted Fish and Clean Up Crew.....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

We are very fortunate and happy to bring in an exceptional specimen of a:

Yellow/Golden Hawkfish - Paracirrhites xanthus

It is approx. 4" in length (body) ; 5" if you include the tail. The colouration is exceptional. The last documented specimens were sold in the U.S., Japan, and the U.K.. We hope it makes its way to a dedicated collector's home.

For reference purposes please see the web links enclosed below:

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/01/21/observations-yellow-hawkfish-paracirrhites-xanthus/

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/02/28/yellow-hawkfish/

On another note; we have just received a nice shipment of fish and clean-up crew.

http://s410.photobucket.com/user/CoralReefShop/slideshow/Fish%20and%20CUC%20Shipment%20102115

Flame Hawkfish
Twin Spot Signal Gobies
Starry Lawnmower Blennies
Diamond Sleeper Gobies
Firefish Gobies
Rainfordi Goby/Jester Gobies
Melanarus Wrasses
Six-Line Wrasses
Green Mandarin Goby/Dragonettes
Spotted Mandarin Goby/Dragonettes
Pearly Jawfish
Royal Grammas
Australian Red Banded Pipefish
Harlequin Shrimp
Anemone/Porcelain Crabs
Emerald Crabs
Blue Legged Hermit Crabs
Nassarius Snails - Small
Nassarius Snails - Tonga (Large)
Red Tipped Fromia Starfish
Blue Legged Hermit Crabs
Sea Hares (small and medium)
Tiger Turbo Snails


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wow, what an awesome pick! I sure hope it goes to a good home


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

That is an awesome fish with big teeth!

Wow! Very cool Red!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful fish shipment !
Thanks for posting 

Is it just me or does that fish look like it's being cradled by Red ?!


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here he is settled in and expressing his feelings towards a damselfish.


----------

